# Leaving Dubai Gracefully.



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi All,

I was recently made redundant by my company here in Dubai. They've told me that they can keep my visa open for maximum 3 months, so I can keep looking for employment or move back to my home country. Currently I'm not having much luck on the job front and am preparing myself in case I need to leave the country.

I've made a checklist of things to do. Could anyone offer advice or pointers? Do I have the order of things correct? Is it realistic to expect that this can be done in a couple of months?

I've never done this before so quite worried about how things will go, especially in regards to my apartment. The landlord is a real estate company and they have been a bit of a nightmare to deal with. They were meant to update my condition report (I noticed a few things wrong with the apartment right after I moved in), months ago but they keep putting it off.

1.	Notify landlord. Contract requires 2 months’ notice period.
2.	Sell off furniture (Dubizzle)
3.	Move to hotel for the remaining period.
4.	Clean, repair and repaint apartment. Does anyone have any recommendations for repairmen to use? I live in Motor City.
5.	Cancel Du / DEWA / Emicool contracts and get back security deposits.
6.	Cancel leased car.
7.	Hand over apartment back to landlord and get back security deposit and un cashed cheques. How likely is it to get back the security deposit? I guess it really depends on the real estate company.
8.	Notify bank. I know there are fees and penalties with regards to early cancellation of things. So I was hoping to notify the bank last, so I can take care of all these things first. I don't have any loans and the amount in my transaction account should cover my credit card.
9.	Company cancels visa and hand back medical insurance cards.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

sounds about right. 

Not sure if you will have any fees with the banks though for closing the accounts/cards.
Before the visa cancellation make sure that the company pays you your end of service benefits. Do not sign the cancellation form unless it it paid already.

Unless you have it in your contract, or if your security deposit is large, why bother with the painting etc. of the apartment? Let them deduct 1000-2000 Dhs.

The key issue is how long you intend to stay in a hotel. The security deposits usually take time to be returned (no surprises there).

If you have a post paid phone connection, convert it to pay as you go.

there was this article in the National which should help you as well.
Leaving the UAE? Here’s how to do so the right way | The National

All the best!


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

I think you have most things covered. I got 100% of my security deposit back. I lived in Armada tower in JLT. They usually give you an itemized quote/receipt of any charges taken out from security deposit.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*Painter & bank*

Hi Haru,

Sorry to hear you have to go. I made a few notes in red below.



Haru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I've made a checklist of things to do. Could anyone offer advice or pointers? Do I have the order of things correct? Is it realistic to expect that this can be done in a couple of months?
> ...


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

rsinner said:


> sounds about right.
> 
> Not sure if you will have any fees with the banks though for closing the accounts/cards.
> Before the visa cancellation make sure that the company pays you your end of service benefits. Do not sign the cancellation form unless it it paid already.
> ...


Thanks for the link and info. 

I haven't seen a cancellation form, is there one for the visa? There is a form that outlines the final payment though. I haven't been with them for a year yet so I won't be receiving any gratuity payment.

Hopefully I will only need to stay in the hotel for a week, maximum a month. It is within the contract that I need to repaint the apartment.


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

rahzaa said:


> I think you have most things covered. I got 100% of my security deposit back. I lived in Armada tower in JLT. They usually give you an itemized quote/receipt of any charges taken out from security deposit.


Thanks for the info. Do they give back the un cashed post dated cheques?


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

FourAgreements said:


> Hi Haru,
> 
> Sorry to hear you have to go. I made a few notes in red below.


Yes please, I would appreciate the contract details for the painter.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Haru said:


> Thanks for the link and info. I haven't seen a cancellation form, is there one for the visa? There is a form that outlines the final payment though. I haven't been with them for a year yet so I won't be receiving any gratuity payment. Hopefully I will only need to stay in the hotel for a week, maximum a month. It is within the contract that I need to repaint the apartment.


You will only get the cancellation form to sign when you are thirty days away from leaving. As your company has given you three months, I'd imagine that's the reason you haven't received it yet.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

700 Dhs for what exactly ? a whole apartment ? and how many beds ?


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Good question 

She said it was a 1 bedroom, painted all the walls and ceilings, and did an accent wall a separate colour, and were neat and tidy.



A.Abbass said:


> 700 Dhs for what exactly ? a whole apartment ? and how many beds ?


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey all,

Just a couple of extra questions. I'm trying to figure out how to send things back to Australia. Browsing online, there were a couple of moving companies recommended on this site (eg Crown). Is it worth engaging those companies for something like a couple of boxes or are they more for large moves with furniture? The site wasn't too clear about their services. I have about 25kg worth of books / DVDs / papers / clothes / small random things. Would it be better to just go with FedEx or some courier company?

Also, do you have to return your driving license / emirates ID before you leave? 

Thanks,
Haru


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Haru said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just a couple of extra questions. I'm trying to figure out how to send things back to Australia. Browsing online, there were a couple of moving companies recommended on this site (eg Crown). Is it worth engaging those companies for something like a couple of boxes or are they more for large moves with furniture? The site wasn't too clear about their services. I have about 25kg worth of books / DVDs / papers / clothes / small random things. Would it be better to just go with FedEx or some courier company?
> 
> ...


You mean the total shipment would be around 25kg? Why not just take it with you as an extra luggage? When we moved here we simply paid for extra luggage with emirates and brought boxes instead of suitcases.


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

w_man said:


> You mean the total shipment would be around 25kg? Why not just take it with you as an extra luggage? When we moved here we simply paid for extra luggage with emirates and brought boxes instead of suitcases.


I did this originally when I moved here, the company was willing to reimburse the cost. But moving back they won't be paying. If I remember correctly the cost was quite high. Almost the same as another plane ticket if I remember correctly!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Haru said:


> I did this originally when I moved here, the company was willing to reimburse the cost. But moving back they won't be paying. If I remember correctly the cost was quite high. Almost the same as another plane ticket if I remember correctly!


Try unaccompanied baggage, it's generally much cheaper.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

We have been recommended Skynet for worldwide express boxes. While all our stuff is being shipped with Allied Pickfords we will be here a couple of months more in furnished apartment so will look at sending any surplus with them.

Skynet Worldwide Express Dubai, Skynet Courier Tracking Dubai.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Haru said:


> I did this originally when I moved here, the company was willing to reimburse the cost. But moving back they won't be paying. If I remember correctly the cost was quite high. Almost the same as another plane ticket if I remember correctly!


Hmm - I remember we paid like 170 dollars per extra bag when we flew from Toronto with Emirates. Maybe check what your airline is charging for your flight back?


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. In terms of courier Skynet seems to be the cheapest, followed by Empost. I haven't checked out unaccompanied baggage, didn't know there was such a thing!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Haru said:


> Thanks for the advice. In terms of courier Skynet seems to be the cheapest, followed by Empost. I haven't checked out unaccompanied baggage, didn't know there was such a thing!


Emirates has a pretty good service here, as does Etihad. Not sure about other airlines.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

As you are laving and not coming back, I would recommend you get an Australian company to do the move. Do not engage anyone in Dubai.

The reason is simple - if you have problems when back in Australia, you will be ignored by the Dubai shipper as they know you can do nothing and would not get on a flight to come over and hassle them.

If you use a home shipper, its much easier to get them to do the work of sorting problems out and you can sue them more easily than suing a Dubai firm from overseas which is a no-hoper.


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have another question. I stumbled across a thread that mentioned tenants had to cancel the Ejari contract themselves for early rental terminations. Is this correct? What is the process? Is this something the landlord normally takes care of?

I'm pretty confused about the whole Ejari thing. When I signed my lease, the landlord (real estate company representing them) took care of Ejari registration. I just paid a fee and they gave me a copy of the tenancy contract information registration certificate.

Thanks,
Haru


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Haru said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have another question. I stumbled across a thread that mentioned tenants had to cancel the Ejari contract themselves for early rental terminations. Is this correct? What is the process? Is this something the landlord normally takes care of?
> 
> ...


ACtually I was told quite the opposite (in 2012)! Only the landlord was supposed to do it!! (why am I surprised)
Anyways, I assumed that my landlord handled mine as I didn't. And he re-let the place later.

Though I would think it does make much more sense for the tenant to do it (otherwise the landlord can keep the money and cancel the Ejari contract!)


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

rsinner said:


> ACtually I was told quite the opposite (in 2012)! Only the landlord was supposed to do it!! (why am I surprised)
> Anyways, I assumed that my landlord handled mine as I didn't. And he re-let the place later.
> 
> Though I would think it does make much more sense for the tenant to do it (otherwise the landlord can keep the money and cancel the Ejari contract!)


My landlord just got back to me, he says they will take care of it as well. Guess I was worrying too much.

Just wondering how long it usually takes to get back post dated cheques? The real estate company is telling me that it could take up to 60 days (after I move out) for him to prepare the cancellation papers, forward to landlord to sign and then return my post dated cheques!! But that he would try to 'expedite' it for me...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Haru said:


> My landlord just got back to me, he says they will take care of it as well. Guess I was worrying too much.
> 
> Just wondering how long it usually takes to get back post dated cheques? The real estate company is telling me that it could take up to 60 days (after I move out) for him to prepare the cancellation papers, forward to landlord to sign and then return my post dated cheques!! But that he would try to 'expedite' it for me...


I got mine when I handed the DEWA final bill. Obviously depends on the landlord.


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi All,

Something's come up that's thrown a bit of a snag on my leaving plans. My employer is planning on keeping my passport till the day I fly out. Apparently they are sending someone to meet me at the airport with my passport and return it then. Is this actually legal? I thought they would return my passport as soon as the visa was cancelled...

I was planning on using the passport in case ID was required to cancel my bank accounts. Will Emirates driving license be enough for the bank?

I guess I'm at the stage where I can't be bothered arguing against it. I'm only intending to stay a few more weeks and it seems like a lot of trouble to go through. I assume I would need to complain to the embassy / Ministry of Labour?

Thanks,
Haru


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's normal practice for companies who view employees as possessions rather than people, in fact I think it may even be encouraged by the concerned authorities to combat against absconders or something.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Haru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Something's come up that's thrown a bit of a snag on my leaving plans. My employer is planning on keeping my passport till the day I fly out. Apparently they are sending someone to meet me at the airport with my passport and return it then. Is this actually legal? I thought they would return my passport as soon as the visa was cancelled...
> 
> ...


That doesn't sound correct. When my partner had her visa cancelled, they held on to her passport until she proved she had out going flights. There is no reason for them to hold on to it. 

Tbh, I think you could call the police/Mol and state that they are with holding your passport illegally.


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

Well after many phone calls and frustrated conversations, my company has decided they will return my passport after the visa is cancelled  Worked out better then I was expecting.

Now onto my next stress; cancelling my bank account and credit card. Does anyone have experience with cancelling Emirates NBD? I have no loans and my credit card is at 0 AED owing. I have already received an alert that they will freeze things once the final salary settlement is sent through. Getting quite paranoid after reading stories about people that left thinking they cancelled everything properly, only to come back to Dubai for a visit to end up in trouble.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I have decided I'm just going to go to Emirates NBD and get the cancellation forms, and courier them from overseas after I have left and my new bank account is operational. Still risky though.

I've already instructed my employer not to mark my final salary payment as a final salary payment so nothing should be frozen.

Do you know if you need to hand in your Emirates ID when you cancel your visa and if so, do you need your Emirates ID/valid visa when you go to cancel DEWA?


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> I have decided I'm just going to go to Emirates NBD and get the cancellation forms, and courier them from overseas after I have left and my new bank account is operational. Still risky though.
> 
> I've already instructed my employer not to mark my final salary payment as a final salary payment so nothing should be frozen.
> 
> Do you know if you need to hand in your Emirates ID when you cancel your visa and if so, do you need your Emirates ID/valid visa when you go to cancel DEWA?


Oh are you leaving Dubai as well Gavtek? Please keep me in the loop about how you go as well!

My company required me to hand back my Emirates ID with my passport. Not sure if this is something all companies do or just them.

As for DEWA, I'm not too sure. I still had my Emirates ID with me when I went to cancel. In the end I think they just photocopied it while I was there. So not too sure, you may be able to get away with just having a photocopy?


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

If you have any plans of coming back I suggest you Cancel drivers license as well. I had a temporary license which was only valid for 3 months (duration of my visa) and it was issued in 2005, and when I moved to dubai in 2013 I had to pay a fine for not renewing a temporary license !!!!!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Even after the visa is cancelled, the company is still legally responsible for you until you've officially exited the country and this is only once you've gone through customs and and the exit stamp is stamped on your passport. That is probably why your company wanted to hold on to your passport and meet you at the airport, to ensure you were actually going to leave the country and thus free them from being responsible for you.

Some people, especially those who don't get visas on arrival, will try to stay in the country after their visa's cancelled so they 'abscond' and to minimise this problem the company will hold on to their passports. 




Haru said:


> Well after many phone calls and frustrated conversations, my company has decided they will return my passport after the visa is cancelled  Worked out better then I was expecting.
> 
> Now onto my next stress; cancelling my bank account and credit card. Does anyone have experience with cancelling Emirates NBD? I have no loans and my credit card is at 0 AED owing. I have already received an alert that they will freeze things once the final salary settlement is sent through. Getting quite paranoid after reading stories about people that left thinking they cancelled everything properly, only to come back to Dubai for a visit to end up in trouble.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's easier to cancel your bank accounts within the country. How many people you know who've left (which surely must be in the dozens, if not hundreds) had issues with cancelling their bank accounts? Unless they had debt, of course.

It's best to cancel the accounts and live off your overseas bank / credit cards. Get final payments (dewa, security deposits) back in cash. 

Since the employer will want the Emirates ID card back when they cancel your visa, you don't need the ID card to close down the accounts. Passport is fine. 



Gavtek said:


> I have decided I'm just going to go to Emirates NBD and get the cancellation forms, and courier them from overseas after I have left and my new bank account is operational. Still risky though.
> 
> I've already instructed my employer not to mark my final salary payment as a final salary payment so nothing should be frozen.
> 
> Do you know if you need to hand in your Emirates ID when you cancel your visa and if so, do you need your Emirates ID/valid visa when you go to cancel DEWA?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

That's because you had a temporary licence - probably used for driving lessons?

If you have a full licence there is no need to cancel it. It remains valid even after your visa has expired. Handy if you ever move back!



merahnR said:


> If you have any plans of coming back I suggest you Cancel drivers license as well. I had a temporary license which was only valid for 3 months (duration of my visa) and it was issued in 2005, and when I moved to dubai in 2013 I had to pay a fine for not renewing a temporary license !!!!!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> It's easier to cancel your bank accounts within the country. How many people you know who've left (which surely must be in the dozens, if not hundreds) had issues with cancelling their bank accounts? Unless they had debt, of course.


Unfortunately Santander decided they would close down my UK current account so my Emirates NBD account is the only current account/credit card I have. I can't open a US account until I have a social security number, and I need to rent a car as soon as I land at the airport, which I can only do with a credit card. There's not really any better alternative.

Fortunately, it seems possible to cancel your credit card over the phone if you have zero balance, so I'll do that first then send the form to cancel my current account, leaving a couple of hundred dirhams in it to cover any closure fees.


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> Unfortunately Santander decided they would close down my UK current account so my Emirates NBD account is the only current account/credit card I have. I can't open a US account until I have a social security number, and I need to rent a car as soon as I land at the airport, which I can only do with a credit card. There's not really any better alternative.
> 
> Fortunately, it seems possible to cancel your credit card over the phone if you have zero balance, so I'll do that first then send the form to cancel my current account, leaving a couple of hundred dirhams in it to cover any closure fees.


Hmm be careful you have enough in your current account for this. I think my credit card cancel fee is like 250 dh, not sure how much it costs to cancel my cheque account.

Let me know how it goes. When are you leaving?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm out of here on 7th September, 33 days and counting!


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> That's because you had a temporary licence - probably used for driving lessons? If you have a full licence there is no need to cancel it. It remains valid even after your visa has expired. Handy if you ever move back!


No. I had my US license, but back then in order to drive a private car ( not a rental) a temp. License needed to be obtained.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> Unfortunately Santander decided they would close down my UK current account so my Emirates NBD account is the only current account/credit card I have. I can't open a US account until I have a social security number, and I need to rent a car as soon as I land at the airport, which I can only do with a credit card. There's not really any better alternative. Fortunately, it seems possible to cancel your credit card over the phone if you have zero balance, so I'll do that first then send the form to cancel my current account, leaving a couple of hundred dirhams in it to cover any closure fees.


When my wife back then fiancé moved to US in 2006 we opened an account for her as a student, and she was able to get a secured credit card with I believe $1000 limit. I don't know if they still do that, but I had all my personal and business accounts with them. I don't know if it made a difference


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> Unfortunately Santander decided they would close down my UK current account so my Emirates NBD account is the only current account/credit card I have. I can't open a US account until I have a social security number, and I need to rent a car as soon as I land at the airport, which I can only do with a credit card. There's not really any better alternative.
> 
> Fortunately, it seems possible to cancel your credit card over the phone if you have zero balance, so I'll do that first then send the form to cancel my current account, leaving a couple of hundred dirhams in it to cover any closure fees.


Gav, RAKBank and other give you a secured credit card on demand at their branch, I know this because when i had to go to the USA I tried to pay the online visa with a debit card and it wouldn't work. Just walk into the branch with your ID and you get it immediately.

Might just be another way around it for you.

Al Farden do them as well. Al Fardan Exchange – UAE, Money Exchange, Remittance, Instant Transfer


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

In your other post you said you moved to Dubai in 2013.

Even in 2013 those with a US licence and a US passport got a full local driver's license once they got their visa and there was no faffing about with temporary licenses. As I work for an American company I've watched American expats come and go and they all got the local licence the standard way with no temporary licenses.

It's the first I've ever heard of a temporary licence other than for taking driving lessons. And I've been here for nine years. 



mehranR said:


> No. I had my US license, but back then in order to drive a private car ( not a rental) a temp. License needed to be obtained.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> In your other post you said you moved to Dubai in 2013. Even in 2013 those with a US licence and a US passport got a full local driver's license once they got their visa and there was no faffing about with temporary licenses. As I work for an American company I've watched American expats come and go and they all got the local licence the standard way with no temporary licenses. It's the first I've ever heard of a temporary licence other than for taking driving lessons. And I've been here for nine years.


If you re-read my first post, it says very clearly that in 2005 I got a temp license back then I still lived in U.S. My last post explains why I had to get a temporary drivers license. Nov 2013 I moved to Dubai, this is when I got a residence visa. I am just stating what happened to me because of a license that was not cancelled.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Apologies. Definitely something that existed before my time. I don't think they give out temporary licences any more except for driving lessons.

I still find it odd that you were penalised for not renewing a temporary licence! After all, that is the point of a temporary licence, it automatically expires. 

Anyway, your permanent UAE driver's licence doesn't expire when your visa is cancelled and remains valid even if you no longer have a visa. People have returned on holidays or moved back on a new visa and were still able to use their original driver's licence. This may be dependent on the passport you hold, especially if it's an American or European or one of the other approved passports that get licenses without having to take local lessons.

Still, it's one of those grey areas that exist too often here in the UAE. I often wonder how the rental car companies handle it. 



mehranR said:


> If you re-read my first post, it says very clearly that in 2005 I got a temp license back then I still lived in U.S. My last post explains why I had to get a temporary drivers license. Nov 2013 I moved to Dubai, this is when I got a residence visa. I am just stating what happened to me because of a license that was not cancelled.


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

Looking at my license, it expires in 9 years time. Wonder if there is a fine for not renewing? I didn't think there would be...


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

Only a few days to go before I leave the UAE!

Hopefully this is the last two questions I need to ask. 

- Just wondering how important it is to get a clearance letter from Emirates NBD for my credit card? They say it will take 45 days before I can request one and it must be collected in person. I'm not going to be around to do that. I've never heard of clearance letters before so not too sure how important they are. Should I be pushing to find someone/someway to get it?

- It's looking like my landlord / real estate agency isn't going to refund my security deposit in time. He did mention that they might be able to transfer it to my home bank directly. Just wondering if there is any issue with this in terms of security? I suppose he already has all my passport details... having my home bank account number won't make any difference?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Haru said:


> Only a few days to go before I leave the UAE!
> 
> Hopefully this is the last two questions I need to ask.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Clearance letter is ESSENTIAL - just do a search on here and read horror stories about people who did not get one and then had debt collectors chasing them for card fees and other charges.
Once you leave the country - wave goodbye to your security deposit. Unless you get this before you leave - accept that it will be a bonus if you finally receive it in your bank account. Your bank account details are printed on every cheque - so hardly top secret!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Clearance letter is ESSENTIAL - just do a search on here and read horror stories about people who did not get one and then had debt collectors chasing them for card fees and other charges.
> Once you leave the country - wave goodbye to your security deposit. Unless you get this before you leave - accept that it will be a bonus if you finally receive it in your bank account. Your bank account details are printed on every cheque - so hardly top secret!
> Cheers
> Steve


Ahh ok, thanks for the advice. Well no one here knows my home (Australian) bank details, it doesn't have a cheque book. I've never used cheques before till I got here!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Haru said:


> Ahh ok, thanks for the advice. Well no one here knows my home (Australian) bank details, it doesn't have a cheque book. I've never used cheques before till I got here!


Hi,
Yes - UK cheques all have your account details printed on them - so when people ask this question, you show them the bottom of a cheque!
Easy to put money into an account with the correct details - normally a bit harder to get money out with the same details!
It does however remind me of a good story from a few years ago - he published his account details and address in his newspaper column:-
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/7174760.stm
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Tell the landlord / property agency, no security deposit refund, no keys back.

Tell them if there are issues, you will take the keys and leave them with RERA for collection upon handing over the security deposit. Tell them there is plenty of time between now and when you leave for the security deposit to be handed back, in cash, and they've had plenty of time to also inspect the apartment, so it's their problem. There's 24 hours in a day...





Haru said:


> Only a few days to go before I leave the UAE!
> 
> Hopefully this is the last two questions I need to ask.
> 
> ...


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Tell the landlord / property agency, no security deposit refund, no keys back.
> 
> Tell them if there are issues, you will take the keys and leave them with RERA for collection upon handing over the security deposit. Tell them there is plenty of time between now and when you leave for the security deposit to be handed back, in cash, and they've had plenty of time to also inspect the apartment, so it's their problem. There's 24 hours in a day...


Ahh well he already has the keys back. We did the final inspection like a couple weeks ago and he did return my last post dated cheque. But I'm getting the feeling like I'll have to say goodbye to my security deposit...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm not going to bother with a credit card clearance letter, Emirates NBD let you cancel your credit card over the phone and:

1 - You'll be able to see the cancelled status and no outstanding balance when you log onto their online banking.
2 - You can't close your current account until you've cancelled all credit cards that you have.

I guess there's still a a chance of someone not doing their job properly but you'd look fairly well covered in my view, and I'm certainly not going to wade through a casserole of nonsense to wait 45 days for a letter.

I'm going to cancel my card over the phone, then courier back a completed account cancellation form and telegraphic transfer request with my new bank details on it so they can transfer the (small) balance left on my account. The cancellation form has a section for this.

I figure the chances of this biting me on the backside in the future are less than the chances of me doing an angry mild-racism at the bank and being arrested and jailed before my flight.


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

Well I called Emirates NBD and it looks like the clearance form must be collected in person and is only available after 45days. The customer service assistant said that they no longer have a way to authorise someone to collect on my behalf and I must do it myself. 

Well looks like there's nothing I can do about that, I can't stay in country for that long. Lesson learnt - cancel credit cards much earlier or don't have one!


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

I am now safe and sound in Australia  Though it's frustrating that I couldn't finalise everything before I had to leave.

Since this may be helpful for those who go through the process as well, I've pasted my full 'Leaving Dubai To-Do List" below. It's long because I added notes as I found things out through trial or research. My big piece of advice - everything takes at least twice as long as what people initially tell you. Of course this list is quite specific to the organisations I had to deal with and processes may change with time, but should be a helpful guide.

1.	Sell furniture / items on Dubizzle – note initial 2dh fee to post on classifieds. May not want to put mobile phone number on the advertisement.
2.	Send wanted items back to Australia – Skynet cheapest for courier, then Empost. Check out Emirates unaccompanied baggage.
3.	Cancel car lease 
3.1.	As part of contract terms, need to get it washed and fuelled up first.
3.2.	Arrange pick up time.
3.3.	Forfeit security deposit for early termination. No scratches so shouldn’t need further fees.
4.	Notify landlord; 2 months’ notice required. Paid in 4 cheques, need to reclaim the final cheque. Third cheque should cover notification period and cancellation fee as well.
5.	Cancel Du (home internet, phone and tv)
5.1.	Bring tv decoder to store to cancel in person.
5.2.	Receive deposit back (350AED) and pay cancellation fee (100AED) + final bill.
6.	Cancel DEWA (utilities)
6.1.	Make disconnection/final bill request at least 2 days before move out (online or in person)
6.2.	When final bill prepared will receive notification, go in person to pay. Bring original security deposit receipt and copy of Emirates ID.
7.	Cancel Emicool (Aircon)
7.1.	Go to office in person to collect cancellation form. Note this form needs to be signed by the landlord as well.
7.2.	Submit form before required cut-off date. Need to submit copies of passport / visa / Emirates ID. You will need original security deposit receipt. Cancellation fee of 200AED. 
7.3.	Collect clearance letter 3 to 5 days after. Note they will not notify you, will need to contact call centre.
7.4.	Collect security deposit refund. Will take a couple of weeks.
8.	Hand over apartment
8.1.	Clean and repaint apartment. Building maintenance company may be able to assist.
8.2.	Final payment receipts for Emicool and DEWA.
8.3.	Final inspection, make sure get last cheque before handing over final keys.
8.4.	Retrieve security deposit possible? Collect remaining cheques.
8.5.	Hand over keys
8.6.	Move to hotel for final weeks
9.	Cancel home insurance and collect refund cheque from head office.
10.	Transfer money back to Australia – Ozforex?
11.	Cancel Emirates NBD bank accounts
11.1.	Credit card – Frozen after final salary. Cancel takes 3 to 5 days. 45 days until clearance letter can be issued.
11.2.	Current account takes 3 to 4 days. Need to cancel credit card first. Cancellation fee of 100dh since less than a year.
12.	Finalise with company
12.1.	Cancel visa, hand back health insurance card and emirates ID.
12.2.	Company books airline ticket.
13.	Leave Dubai.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Sounds like a hassle, would of been easier to just get on a plane and leave.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> Sounds like a hassle, would of been easier to just get on a plane and leave.


Except thread title would then need to change to "Leaving Dubai Dis-Gracefully!"


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Except thread title would then need to change to "Leaving Dubai Dis-Gracefully!"


hey, we all came in this world naked kicking and screaming. Why change a habit of a life time?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Sounds like a hassle, would of been easier to just get on a plane and leave.


I can see where you're coming from, for me, living in a Hotel Apartment (where all bills are paid on a month by month basis), run around in a hire car etc. makes even more sense.

You know, i really don't think i could be bothered to do all that, but knowing how certain nationalities are, would not be too happy about returning if I hadn't.

I guess i could always get the missus to do it (if I had one).

Ah well, off to the pub to watch the footy, Sheraton Khalidiya if anyone is interested.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know how Haru had the patience to do all of that. I'd of sold everything on Dubizzle and said f it


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> I don't know how Haru had the patience to do all of that. I'd of sold everything on Dubizzle and said f it


It's called "Helping others" a trait you sadly know nothing about.


----------



## Haru (Oct 22, 2014)

iggles said:


> I don't know how Haru had the patience to do all of that. I'd of sold everything on Dubizzle and said f it


Haha just selling things on Dubizzle and dealing with some people... was quite time consuming and at times frustrating.


----------

